# Tear stains...



## purplelullaby10 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello everyone! Does anyone have suggestions or solutions on how to help with tear stains? My baby has them but mostly on one side. Please help!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

There will be others who have recent experience and can offer suggestions of products to try.

It's extremely common in tpoos and less common in minipoos and spoos. I had a tpoo years ago that had this problem. The tear ducts are often too narrow to drain properly. I had hers opened during her spay, but they shrunk back down. It helps to keep the face closely clipped - and wipe often - I used a soft washcloth with water. 

It can be made worse if the dog has food allergies - but you'll usually see other indications such as they will lick parts of their body, have smelly stool or diarrhea etc.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Skylar pretty much nailed it, that is minor tearing it's annoying on a pretty white face.
I am sure someone has some good advice beyond that, I know some folks even use touch up to cover the stains. I have been battling tear stains so when the tearing looks like this after weekly face trims and daily washing you need to be concerned
My Pia has environmental allergies, inward growing lashes and food intolerances







After allergy meds, eye meds, face wash and trim







The hair above her eyes is still stained


----------



## patticake (Apr 17, 2017)

What food are you feeding , have you tried different foods.

Looks like one tear duct is blocked, talk to your vet, see what they say.


----------

